# Vintage clothes Etsy or eBay?



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I have some vintage western shirts, with pearl type snap buttons that I was going to list. I am still researching a few of the brands, just not sure the best place to list the shirts. I normally just do eBay & have a 10 yr + established history.

Thinking I will try a few on each site, but was just wondering if anyone has found etsy to be more successful for their vintage clothing.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

As a vintage clothes buyer, I would go to ebay to make a steal and to etsy to make an investment.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Red Dirt, I was looking at some of the pieces & seeing that a few are a LOT harder to find & more desirable. Those will be my esty picks. Have a nice green polyester Lee jacket from the 70s-- it will go on Etsy.

With yardsales starting up in the next 6 wks or so have to get back into the listing mode......


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Good pick! 70's seems to be perennially hot.

Seems like we must be due (if there's ever going to be another) for a cowboy clothes fad. Maybe that's totally last century though...


----------

